

Android Ice Cream Sandwich launch, live - anigbrowl
http://www.androidpolice.com/2011/10/18/galaxy-nexus-and-ice-cream-sandwich-launch-live-blog-starts-oct-18-630pm-pdt-930pm-edt/

======
anigbrowl
Prediction: Asus will reveal a Tegra 3 tablet, rendering my Eee pad obsolete
:-)

